# Stro Show



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am not a big fan of Stro,but if you are going to be a young running team he is certainly a viable option..His very influential Seattle based agent Goodwin,who also reps JC and lil Nate wants 9 million per for Stro..And he wants JC to play the point with Lil Nate...As they say two is company and three is a crowd,which makes one of our point guards very expendable..

Bonzi has one year left...The guy is talented,and would make a good backup 2 to Q..

Bonzi and Stro for Marbury and a pick???? 
You could swap Bonzi for Wright,as he wants out,but I doubt West goes for that


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

he's not going to get 9 mil unless NO overpays for him(he went to LSU, wanna sign him for fanbase). Watch him pull a Stephen Jackson


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't know how I could root for the Knicks if Bonzi is on the team. I can't stand Bonzi at all. I have already given my opinion on Stro in a lot of other threads that he is not my top option and I would only want him at a lower price and he has to be healthy. I don't know if I would take this trade, it may help the team out a bit but I know I wouldn't be happy at all.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> I don't know how I could root for the Knicks if Bonzi is on the team. I can't stand Bonzi at all. I have already given my opinion on Stro in a lot of other threads that he is not my top option and I would only want him at a lower price and he has to be healthy. I don't know if I would take this trade, it may help the team out a bit but I know I wouldn't be happy at all.


Bonzi has one year left and would be very easy to move....Stro is not my favorite guy either,but I would make that trade.I want JC starting at the point if we are going to run and gun..We could still get Kwame..

JC/Nate
Q/bonzi
Frye/Stro.....kwame? James? Hunter(Cheap backup,great shot blocker)?
Sweetney/Stro
TT/Ariza/q


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

This would be a tough trade to take, I don't know if Zeke will think he is getting enough in the deal for Marbury. If we got Stro though, I don't know if Frye would be the starting Center at the start of the season. I think Stro would be the starter. I love how you put at the end that "We could still get Kwame..." you just keep leaving me some hope that it could happen still.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> This would be a tough trade to take, I don't know if Zeke will think he is getting enough in the deal for Marbury. If we got Stro though, I don't know if Frye would be the starting Center at the start of the season. I think Stro would be the starter. *I love how you put at the end that "We could still get Kwame..." you just keep leaving me some hope that it could happen still*.


I know you dont really like Stro(me too,but I want marbury GONE),so i had to throw in Kwame...I am glad you dont like the trade,it means that Memphis may bite..

Sweetney and Stro would make a great power foward rotation..
I like Jc and Nate the Knick too..

And Kwame and Frye!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> I know you dont really like Stro(me too,but I want marbury GONE),so i had to throw in Kwame...I am glad you dont like the trade,it means that Memphis may bite..
> 
> Sweetney and Stro would make a great power foward rotation..
> I like Jc and Nate the Knick too..
> ...


I think I am going to have to give up on the "We want Kwame" tirade I have been on and just settle on the fact that we won't get him unless Zeke makes a dumb move and trades Sweetney for him. Truth you have taken me off the bandwagon and now I am looking elsewhere. I would love to somehow get a 3 team deal going and we end up with Jamaal Magloire (I know NO doesn't want Marbury). 

I think I will be the official "We don't want Stro" group leader and I will probably be the only group member as well.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> I think I am going to have to give up on the "We want Kwame" tirade I have been on and just settle on the fact that we won't get him unless Zeke makes a dumb move and trades Sweetney for him. Truth you have taken me off the bandwagon and now I am looking elsewhere. I would love to somehow get a 3 team deal going and we end up with Jamaal Magloire (I know NO doesn't want Marbury).
> 
> I think I will be the official "We don't want Stro" group leader and I will probably be the only group member as well.


I just think its a question of reality..When someones tells me JYD and a pick gets you Kwame I just shake my head in disbelief..Ernie is not an idiot..

The HARSH reality is we get Stro + filler for marbury,we can offer the MLE to James or part of the MLE to Stephon Hunter..

A front line of Stro,Sweetney,Frye and James/Hunter is not so bad..


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> I just think its a question of reality..When someones tells me JYD and a pick gets you Kwame I just shake my head in disbelief..Ernie is not an idiot..
> 
> The HARSH reality is we get Stro + filler for marbury,we can offer the MLE to James or part of the MLE to Stephon Hunter..
> 
> A front line of Stro,Sweetney,Frye and James/Hunter is not so bad..


Yeah I guess you are right there...that front line isn't that bad...still it would look better with Kwame.... 
Damn Stro, if he comes here, he better play his best and not slack off.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If Stro gets us Marbury, it will be the best thing he has ever done for Memphis.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

guys.......stop talking about trading stephon. your making me sick now. i have been pretty harsh on marbs in the past but lately ive grown to like him. Hes our guy, Zeke will not trade him yet, he will look too bad if he trades steph now. besides, i like the way our squad is shaping up. 

stromile seems like the only guy we could get with the MLE, so i wouldnt mind that at all. there isnt anybody else really. hes not much of a baller, but if he can block some shots, finish near the hoop.....thats all we really want.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> guys.......stop talking about trading stephon. your making me sick now. i have been pretty harsh on marbs in the past but lately ive grown to like him. Hes our guy, Zeke will not trade him yet, he will look too bad if he trades steph now. besides, i like the way our squad is shaping up.
> stromile seems like the only guy we could get with the MLE, so i wouldnt mind that at all. there isnt anybody else really. hes not much of a baller, but if he can block some shots, finish near the hoop.....thats all we really want.


Penny,I have bad news..Stro is looking for 9 million per..He is probably way off,but he will get more than the MLE...So will Kwame as I believe the Wiz made a qualifying offer..You want MLE,you are talking Jerome James if you are lucky,or Steve Hunter...


----------



## BigNasty (Nov 10, 2004)

truth said:


> Bonzi has one year left and would be very easy to move....Stro is not my favorite guy either,but I would make that trade.I want JC starting at the point if we are going to run and gun..We could still get Kwame..
> 
> JC/Nate
> Q/bonzi
> ...



I don't get it Truth. You wanna run, but you wanna hold on to Sweets and start him at the four? I think we are a better running team if we start a kwame brown or stro at the 5 and frye at the four.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BigNasty said:


> I don't get it Truth. You wanna run, but you wanna hold on to Sweets and start him at the four? I think we are a better running team if we start a kwame brown or stro at the 5 and frye at the four.


Nasty,I am just trying to make sense of all these rumors and am trying to be realistic..Zeke is going into full rebuild mold,but still wants to put a competitive product on the floor...Zeke wants to play uptempo and run......
Which is great as we have nate, JC, Q,tt ,Frye and Ariza..

But somebody has to rebound the ball,and if you look,Sweetney is a better rebounder than Stro,Kwame and anyone else rumored...And hes a hell of alot stronger....

To me Kwame is the wild card with the most upside,but Sweetney shoots better from the floor and the line and is a better rebounder...I just dont know if hes worth Sweetney

Stro has only one advantage over Sweetney and thats as a shot blocker..The only reason I am talking about him is I think Memphis is the only team who may want Marbury in a trade,and I would like to move him...

If Marbury stays,I think we should keep the team as is and get Hunter for 2-3 million per..Hes got his shortcomings,but hes a great shotblocker and as you know,our guards suck on D.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Stros gonna be one of those guys who end up like Stephen Jackson....signing to a team for less then he expected. Nobody will bite on his agents idea of 9 mil a year, then at the end of free agency, hes gonna be forced to sign for less then he expected.

If someone actually gives swift that dough hes asking for, then theyre gonna be ****ed like us.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> Stros gonna be one of those guys who end up like Stephen Jackson....signing to a team for less then he expected. Nobody will bite on his agents idea of 9 mil a year, then at the end of free agency, hes gonna be forced to sign for less then he expected.
> 
> If someone actually gives swift that dough hes asking for, then theyre gonna be ****ed like us.


Of all the guys Zeke is supposedly after,he makes the least sense to me..

I understand Kwame and James,but I dont really get Stro....I wonder if Memphis is gonna make a qualifying offer..Or did they??


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Stro is one of those guys who has decent size supereme athleticism and little skill. His superior athleticism makes up for the numerous mistakes he makes both on offense and defense. You don't need timing and skill when you jump that high.


Stro is really really really really not the way we should be going at the five. We have a wing that can run, we need some players who will give us good post production. Q-rich doesn't count. Everyone babbles about that dudes post game. Bottom line as he has been in the league and seen his minutes go up his field goal percent has dropped when compared to his first year in the league. People figured him out, there is a few damn good reason guards don't post people up. Just like flip murray and a few other guys in the league people really do have Q figured out. Stro is very close to being the same way except he doesn't have a post game.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*If you guys read past articles...*

about Stromile Swift, the whispers are that he is just a stupid guy. That also translates into being a low IQ player. THAT's why the G's are willing to move him...they can't teach him. Maybe that's the kind of guy you want, but it ain't mine.

Look up history...dumb teams don't win titles. ...and dumb players make dumb teams. I can't figure if Marbury is dumb or just stubborn.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: If you guys read past articles...*



alphadog said:


> about Stromile Swift, the whispers are that he is just a stupid guy. That also translates into being a low IQ player. THAT's why the G's are willing to move him...they can't teach him. Maybe that's the kind of guy you want, but it ain't mine.
> 
> Look up history...dumb teams don't win titles. ...and dumb players make dumb teams. I can't figure if Marbury is dumb or just stubborn.


Its a combination of both I think. Marbury makes some very dumb plays and is very lazy on defense. But at the same time he is very stubborn because he always wants to be the first option and as the PG he really can't think that way, especially since there are other shooters on the team. We will never win as long as Marbury is our PG and thats why I have no trouble trading him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/49519.htm 



> Stromile Swift, a 6-9 backup shot-blocking power forward, devoured steak with Isiah Thomas Saturday night, then toured of the Knicks' practice facility in Greenburg and watched the team's summer league practice yesterday.





> Swift ran into a local news crew yesterday and talked about his interest. "It's a challenge," Swift said of the Knicks. "Everyone knows they haven't been that good, but they're bringing in pieces to be a good team."





> Signing Swift, 25, will be difficult. Memphis GM Jerry West is not big on a sign-and-trade with the Knicks, fearful of adding payroll. The Knicks probably can't get him for the mid-level exception, raised this summer from $4.9 million to $5.1 million, according to union attorney Ron Klempner.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> I am not a big fan of Stro,but if you are going to be a young running team he is certainly a viable option..His very influential Seattle based agent Goodwin,who also reps JC and lil Nate wants 9 million per for Stro..And he wants JC to play the point with Lil Nate...As they say two is company and three is a crowd,which makes one of our point guards very expendable..
> 
> Bonzi has one year left...The guy is talented,and would make a good backup 2 to Q..
> 
> ...


Keep your pick and throw in Sweetney instead. We'll also add in Jason Williams for Jerome Williams or Mo Taylor.

Stromile Swift
Jason Williams
Bonzi Wells

for

Stephon Marbury
Mike Sweetney
Mo Taylor

*Knicks*
Jason Williams/Nate Robinson
Jamal Crawford/Bonzi Wells/Allan Houston/Penny Hardaway
Quentin Richardson/Trevor Ariza/Tim Thomas
Stromile Swift/Malik Rose/Jerome Williams
Channing Frye

*Grizz*
Stephon Marbury/Antonio Burks
Mike Miller/Dahntay Jones/Andre Emmett
James Posey/Shane Battier
Hakim Warrick/Mike Sweetney/Brian Cardinal/Mo Taylor/Lawrence Roberts
Pau Gasol/Lorenzen Wright/Jake Tsakalidis


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: If you guys read past articles...*



Knicksfan3 said:


> Its a combination of both I think. Marbury makes some very dumb plays and is very lazy on defense. But at the same time he is very stubborn because he always wants to be the first option and as the PG he really can't think that way, especially since there are other shooters on the team. We will never win as long as Marbury is our PG and thats why I have no trouble trading him.


marbury tends to play on teams where he is the unquestioned 1st option ...it may not be the best situation for him, i cant blame him for not deferring to the likes of joe johnson and keith van horn.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: If you guys read past articles...*



disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> marbury tends to play on teams where he is the unquestioned 1st option ...it may not be the best situation for him, i cant blame him for not deferring to the likes of joe johnson and keith van horn.


You are right in saying that but still, Marbury is a PG and he has to realize at times he won't be the first option. All great PG's realize this from time to time and they make sure to play the team concept first and then if they have to step up then they will.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Weasel said:


> http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/49519.htm


yea that reporter totally ripped that story. I intern at cbs 2 in nyc and our weekend sports anchor was there to interview frye and Stro just happened to be there. Was laughing with Isiah, Herb, and the post reporter found out and called the station, and the tape with the interview with stro was played on tv and he got the audio over the phone and said he'd give credit when he wrote the article, i dont see the credit!! "local news crews"?? pss


----------



## OGR (Mar 9, 2005)

The only way we trade Marbury to Memphis, is if we get Gasol back. Not Bonzi Wells and Jason Williams.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: If you guys read past articles...*



Knicksfan3 said:


> You are right in saying that but still, Marbury is a PG and he has to realize at times he won't be the first option. All great PG's realize this from time to time and they make sure to play the team concept first and then if they have to step up then they will.


i agree to a point.

it would be nice if he deferred on occasion...but who on the knicks is he going to ...he did step back when others were having a big game most notably TT and JC , it just has to happen more often.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: If you guys read past articles...*



disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> i agree to a point.
> 
> it would be nice if he deferred on occasion...but who on the knicks is he going to ...he did step back when others were having a big game most notably TT and JC , it just has to happen more often.


thats true...jc and marbury were a bad combination,and a healthy h20 wouldnt have been any better...and i am talking defensively...

Steph has got to stop the dribble penetration,and if he cant,then someone else better...I personally think JC is a better defensive player at the 1,and Steph at the 2..

You cant blame Steph for that,I do blame Herb fo not making te adjustment....unless Steph adamantly refused


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: If you guys read past articles...*



truth said:


> thats true...jc and marbury were a bad combination,and a healthy h20 wouldnt have been any better...and i am talking defensively...
> 
> Steph has got to stop the dribble penetration,and if he cant,then someone else better...I personally think JC is a better defensive player at the 1,and Steph at the 2..
> 
> You cant blame Steph for that,I do blame Herb fo not making te adjustment....unless Steph adamantly refused


stephon is strong and crawford is a long defender(6-5 or 6-6 with a 6-10 wingspan) ...but marbury cant play the 2 for any real length of time because he is too short when the switches were made it was so JC wasn't posted ...but out on the perimeter he's too small to contest shots of guys who are on avg. about 4-5 inches taller.

houston i feel would have done wonders for their defense because he is a bigger guy who was very strong for a 2 plus he was 6'6...he really couldn't be posted effectively ...or outmuscled. and while its true he overall was not a good defender , because he was a true 2 who was good enough defensively that no one would target him out as an easy score...the knicks defense as a whole would have been much better. his defense at the 2 is similar to what marbury's would have been if he were 4 inches taller.

the stats bear it out opposing sg's efg while houston was in the game was 46% while for penny and JC it was at 52% according to 82games.com

the team as a whole had games where they were good defensively , where they stopped the other team from scoring instead of hoping they missed.

generally if they played well on offense, they played well on defense, because thats where their energy came from and thats backwards and needs to change.

outside of kurt , malik, jyd and ariza there were no players the knicks could count on to play good defense...the rest of them played good defense if they were going well on offense and basically either the coaching needs to change that or they need to be traded.

marbury and crawford can play good defense when the mood hits them...marbury especially can be a real force on defense...and he did show it for about a week or so when zeke called him out about it. but him playing 40 min. a game , being the main offensive force and having bad knees isn't a recipe for anyone being a stopper ...unless you are kevin garnett...and even he took breaks on defense this past season.

steph can stop penetration if he puts his mind to it, but if he isn't in a winning situation it wont happen, not unless the coaching forces him too.

crawford has always been very good at stopping penetration as long as the team didn't pick him ...when a pick is used he needs a big man who is excellent at running a player back and away from the basket for JC to defend him...because crawford will almost never fight through a solid pick.

honestly they both play defense like they are saving their energy for offense ...the 1st thing a coach should do is cut their min. until they play hard all the time...and even then they shouldn't play more than 35 ...with the knicks depth at guard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

truth said:


> Bonzi has one year left and would be very easy to move....Stro is not my favorite guy either,but I would make that trade.I want JC starting at the point if we are going to run and gun..We could still get Kwame..
> 
> JC/Nate
> Q/bonzi
> ...


How is Bonzi easy to move? Won't he had been moved last year if so considering he has a team option for this year?

-Petey


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

I envisioned a very large NY/Memphis trade when we had Kurt as a chip---someone the Grizz could use---I don't see the matches here w/o a First Line PF going to Memphis...and we don't have one to send!


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

that Memphis trade should've centered around Kurt for Posey or Battier...and established 3...instead, we Traded Kurt for a 2!---the world is full of shooting guards!!! What a Mistake!!!


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Keep your pick and throw in Sweetney instead. We'll also add in Jason Williams for Jerome Williams or Mo Taylor.
> 
> Stromile Swift
> Jason Williams
> ...




Don't you come in here peddling your crap and giving us all kinds of crap attitude crap character non listening idiots for our one dominant player. No thanks.

We'll take Gasol though, I mean he isn't good enough to be your #1 option on the offense according to the way memphis plays him so it shouldn't be to big a loss right?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Don't you come in here peddling your crap and giving us all kinds of crap attitude crap character non listening idiots for our one dominant player. No thanks.
> 
> We'll take Gasol though, I mean he isn't good enough to be your #1 option on the offense according to the way memphis plays him so it shouldn't be to big a loss right?


LOL


----------

